# Chevy Cruze 2LT Taupe Gray



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

Just ordered mine about a week ago taupe gray metallic 2LT RS 17 rims, can't wait for mine to arrive. I guess 3 to 5 more weeks :/. I created this account just to look at your pictures, I've been creeping around this forum for the last few weeks. I'm probably going 35% front maybe darker on back door windows and definitely darker on rear window for tinting maybe 20%. Congatulations, I'd love to see more pictures if you have any.


----------



## Kris D (Apr 2, 2011)

Bughhh so nice! I ordered Taupe Grey too, gonna pick it up this comming week  so excited!


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

i got my cruze LTZ _RS_ taupe grey and i have been getting so many compliments about the color. im sure the cruze looks best in this color by far! Good job on picking the color budd!


----------



## WHITECO (Mar 31, 2011)

Sweet ride...that is looking real good!!


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

Nice!! Love the RS package. I'm still quite a ways out. Just ordered my Imperial Blue LTZ/RS a week ago, but the paint comes out of Japan so I may be delayed and end up getting a 2012 model as late as July! I'm sure it'll be worth the wait...


----------



## banditelvis721 (Mar 29, 2011)

Love my Taupe Grey!!!!


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

gman19 said:


> Nice!! Love the RS package. I'm still quite a ways out. Just ordered my Imperial Blue LTZ/RS a week ago, but the paint comes out of Japan so I may be delayed and end up getting a 2012 model as late as July! I'm sure it'll be worth the wait...


Just make sure when you DO get it that it doesn't glow in the dark!


----------



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

The more i see taupe the more glad i am that i have it


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

gfxdave99 said:


> The more i see taupe the more glad i am that i have it


I saw my salesman last week and he said it is the most popular color right now. People don't want to pay the premium for the red or black.


----------



## dennisu (Jun 17, 2011)

Taupe grey LT+, titanium interior with 1SB, Remote Start, and TPMS. Love the colour.


----------



## LJG (Jun 8, 2011)

Neat car. I actually prefer the front grill setup you guys have over the Holden style.


----------

